# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سطح داروسازی آزاد تهران؟

## sajad8

با سلام
خسته نباشید ببخشید به نظر شما سطح دانشگاه علوم دارویی رشته ی داروسازی تهران چجوریه؟
آدم اینو بره یا بمونه برا سراسری دارو؟
ممنون

----------


## satar98

سراسري بري بهتره برا دارو هر چي كمتر پول بدي بهتره

----------


## ali_12

سلام
*آزاد تهران داروسازی* ترمی چقدر ه؟
کلا چقدر پول باید براش کنار بگذاریم؟؟

----------


## zeynabm

> سلام
> *آزاد تهران داروسازی* ترمی چقدر ه؟
> کلا چقدر پول باید براش کنار بگذاریم؟؟


چهار میلیونو پانصد هزار تومان

----------


## ali_12

> چهار میلیونو پانصد هزار تومان


ممنون.این براساس شهریه ی امساله ؟

Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zeynabm


چهار میلیونو پانصد هزار تومان


مطمئنی؟؟؟پرستاری الان ترمی ۳.۵ملیونه!!!*

----------


## rezagmi

> با سلام
> خسته نباشید ببخشید به نظر شما سطح دانشگاه علوم دارویی رشته ی داروسازی تهران چجوریه؟
> آدم اینو بره یا بمونه برا سراسری دارو؟
> ممنون


سطحش رو نمیدونم فقط میدونم اگه پولش رو داری عمرت رو الکی تلف نکن

----------


## zista

_داداشه گلم هزینه پرداختشو داری؟_

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Eli.1997



مطمئنی؟؟؟پرستاری الان ترمی ۳.۵ملیونه!!!


ازاد؟_

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zista




ازاد؟


اره ازاد ولی مطمئن نیستم...شنیدم فقط*

----------


## khaan

> ممنون.این براساس شهریه ی امساله ؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk


احتمالا شهریه 2 سال پیش رو فرمودن دوستمون.  امسال 5.5 هست تقریبا

----------


## khaan

داروسازی  اصلا سطحی براش وجود نداره. شما دیدی سواد بقال در کیفیت محصولاتش تاثیر بزاره؟ 
کیفیت داروخونه به آشنایی مسئولش با اموراداری بیمه ها و راه های کاهش تعرفه ها به نفع بیماران هست نه در سوادش! داروی ترکیبی مگه تو چندتا از داروخونه ها ساخته میشه؟ اصلا ساختن داروی ترکیبی خیلی وقتا به عهده کسایی گذاشته میشه که لیسانس هم به زور گرفتن! دکتر داروساز صرفا به عنوان مسئول فنی حضور داره

----------


## ali_12

یعنی تو فروم کسی نیست که خودش یا دوستش امسال دارو آزاد تهران قبول شده باشه؟امسال شهریه اش چقدره و آیا وام میدن

Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk

----------


## zista

_@_Afsoon_chashman_

ابجی شما از قیمت های ازاد خبر نداری؟_

----------


## rezagmi

> یعنی تو فروم کسی نیست که خودش یا دوستش امسال دارو آزاد تهران قبول شده باشه؟امسال شهریه اش چقدره و آیا وام میدن
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk


حدود 4.5 5 تومن شهریه ثابتش هست

----------


## ali_12

> حدود 4.5 5 تومن شهریه ثابتش هست


شهریه کلش چقدره؟میانگین

Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk

----------


## rezagmi

> شهریه کلش چقدره؟میانگین
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk


از رو بخشنامه مینویسم این رو:
ثابت41900912 ریال
هر واحد عمومی نظری 511821 ریال
هر واحد عمومی عملی1211646ریال
هر واحد پایه نظری 438427 ریال
هر واحد پایه عملی 1610710 ریال
هر واحد تخصصی نظری 511821 ریال
هر واحد تخصصی عملی 2572982 ریال
هر واحد کارآموزی و کارآموزی در عرصه(کارورزی)2572982 ریال
هر واحد پایان نامه 9315740 ریال

----------


## rezagmi

> شهریه کلش چقدره؟میانگین
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk


اینا که نوشتم برای غیر از تهران هستند تهران مثلا ثابتش 4266000 هست

----------


## ali_12

تفاوت تهران با شهرستان زیاده؟

Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk

----------


## zeynabm

> ممنون.این براساس شهریه ی امساله ؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320F using Tapatalk


 بعله ، ما امسال این مقدارو واریز کردیم ،ولی احتمالا تو ترم های بالاتر تا 6 میلیونم بالا بیاد .

----------


## zeynabm

> تفاوت تهران با شهرستان زیاده؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk


فک نکنم چندان زیاد باشه ...

----------

